# 1930's British Military Bicycle



## jkent (Mar 17, 2014)

1930's British Military Bicycle. This was offered to me for $800, Are they worth that?


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Mar 18, 2014)

*?*

Looks postwar to me


----------



## rubblequeen (Mar 19, 2014)

*Hub*

Hi is it a SA hub?  If so then there should be the year stamped on it which may give you a clue to the year the bike was manufactured.


----------

